# thefogvlog



## Chukin'Vape

Wuddup, Vape Naysh - when you see this post it means a new episode is out, please go check it out!
Episode 1

Episode 2

Episode 3

Episode 4

Episode 5

Episode 6

Episode 7

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Anneries

Really enjoyed watching this. Makes me want to do something in the same line, just don't have the face or voice for something like this. HAHA. 

Really liked the relaxed mood in the video.

Good job. Keep it up!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR

Nice relaxed video and easy to follow.  
Keep it up m8. Just gets expensive when you try to review products on a regular basis.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Nice video @Chukin'Vape !
Thanks for sharing your views. 

Hope we will be seeing you at the Vape Meet on Saturday! ?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape

Anneries said:


> Really enjoyed watching this. Makes me want to do something in the same line, just don't have the face or voice for something like this. HAHA.
> 
> Really liked the relaxed mood in the video.
> 
> Good job. Keep it up!


I can honestly relate with how you feel right now - but I watched this youtube vid in preparation on this idea, and the first thing they said was START. @Anneries the more people we have doing this locally, the more collaborations we can have (vape shows etc). I truly think you should favorably consider starting. I have tons of respect for everyone doing this, its a great deal of effort - and time. But if its your hobby, like i'm sure it is - then its tons of fun, and it will show. So dont worry about your wonky voice, nobody cares - look at Darren Simpson (Wackhead) as an example, he doesn't have a voice at all for radio, but he does the breakfast show on 94.7. 

Thanks again for the view - and the positive feedback!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape

Silver said:


> Nice video @Chukin'Vape !
> Thanks for sharing your views.
> 
> Hope we will be seeing you at the Vape Meet on Saturday! ?



Thanks Silver! Will absolutely be there, bringing my DSLR - going to try capture some moments and feature them on the show. (if that's ok)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Chukin'Vape said:


> Thanks Silver! Will absolutely be there, bringing my DSLR - going to try capture some moments and feature them on the show. (if that's ok)



Ok great stuff @Chukin'Vape - that will be super
Only one problem - I don't see your name on the RSVP list!


----------



## Chukin'Vape

Silver said:


> Ok great stuff @Chukin'Vape - that will be super
> Only one problem - I don't see your name on the RSVP list!


Thanks dude, RSVP'd

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Chukin'Vape said:


> Thanks dude, RSVP'd
> View attachment 89958



Great!

Thanks
See you there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BaD Mountain

@Chukin'Vape AWESOME!! video 

Thanks for the review

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape

KZOR said:


> Nice relaxed video and easy to follow.
> Keep it up m8. Just gets expensive when you try to review products on a regular basis.


Thanks @KZOR - Yassss - I know, need to consider frequency & budget. Thanks for the comments! Its a great deal of effort time money, I have tons of respect for each and everyone doing this.


----------



## Daniel

Haha great vlog man , did the beer flow there at the end ?  Noticed you much more relaxed at the end  

Juice Loine .....


----------



## Chukin'Vape

Daniel said:


> Haha great vlog man , did the beer flow there at the end ?  Noticed you much more relaxed at the end
> 
> Juice Loine .....


haha - exactly that. The joose was loose in the end - felt way more relaxed. Might kick of with tequila next time!! haha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DoubleD

Awesome vlog bro


----------



## incredible_hullk

@Chukin'Vape awesome vid bro... really like ur style of presenting no close ups etc just talking abt stuff

The graphics, music make it a really good production

Got nervous when I say the beer there ... we don't need no more foul mouthed beer reviews but then u come across as too much of a gentleman for that

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Good job @Chukin'Vape! I do enjoy local reviewers.... subscribed!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## hands

subscribed 
Looking forward to see more.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape

DoubleD said:


> Awesome vlog bro


Thanks @DoubleD - really appreciate the positive feedback. Will make sure I keep things local & relevant. Boooyakasha!!!!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape

incredible_hullk said:


> @Chukin'Vape awesome vid bro... really like ur style of presenting no close ups etc just talking abt stuff
> 
> The graphics, music make it a really good production
> 
> Got nervous when I say the beer there ... we don't need no more foul mouthed beer reviews but then u come across as too much of a gentleman for that



There has been some mixed views on this style of presenting - there are some who like a more formal review with detail and close ups etc, and then others who just want to hear the high level feedback (based on personal experience) in a easy to follow production. I've decided to keep this vlog style format - and perhaps just add smidge more detail - i'm glad you liked this. Thanks for the feedback. The beer is just there to smoothen' them sharp edges.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anneries

Quick question. How do you prepare for something like this. Do you script it. Do you have a line up of shows to come? OR do you wing it mostly?


----------



## RichJB

I would imagine it's helpful to have a bulleted list of the main points you want to cover. You can see this in Wayne's earlier videos where he glances at his phone while talking. He probably had his bullets on the phone screen. The only obviously scripted videos I've seen in vaping are New Amsterdam Vapes'. But then you're getting into the realm of professionally produced videos, as NAV is in the industry. It's a lot of work. Scripting a 15-minute video alone will take two days.

If I had to produce juice reviews, one thing I'd do which I haven't seen is to have the actual food or beverage which the juice represents. I'd then do a side-by-side: take a bite of the food or a swig of the drink, vape the juice, then note the differences and similarities. Although that again requires extra preparation, cost and effort which starts pushing it into the realm of professional productions which are done with a budget.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape

@Rob Fisher @hands - Thanks for the support and positive feedback, everything is on track for the next episode. Had a really good response from the community, and its great to be part of it. 

@Rob Fisher - See you at the vape meet tomorrow!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape

Back with the second Episode, in a chit chat vlog style review of the Merlin RDTA, Lynx RDA & Affiliation Juice Line - thanks for all the responses and input. Please go ahead and like, share & sub this - hope you enjoy!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel

Think you just sold me on the Lynx , always battle with RDA's leaking on me .....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Chukin'Vape

Daniel said:


> Think you just sold me on the Lynx , always battle with RDA's leaking on me .....



I hear you man, the struggle is real - @BigGuy @Sir Vape recommended I try this RDA after I showed some interest in a discussion. He also said that the Lynx was widely overlooked - and I agree with him. With all these hype products lately - some unfortunately get more shade than they should. Apparently the popularity of it has started climbing again, so yeah - get one. Perfect clean no leak RDA.


----------



## Daniel

Great new episode btw , like the format with the large screen something different to the 'up close' regurgitated reviews.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape

Daniel said:


> Great new episode btw , like the format with the large screen something different to the 'up close' regurgitated reviews.


Thanks for the feedback, took a risk with the screen pictures in the back - but a couple of people enjoyed that about this episode. So will keep that format!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KZOR

Daniel said:


> different to the 'up close' regurgitated reviews.


Now there is a good reason for me to stop making videos for this forum.  
Keep up the great format @Chukin'Vape.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape

KZOR said:


> Now there is a good reason for me to stop making videos for this forum.
> Keep up the great format @Chukin'Vape.


@KZOR - I dig the detail you run through in your shows, and if you stop making video's what am I suppose to watch?  
Thanks for the comment, after all - its your video's that got me motivated to start my channel!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Anneries

I must admit, I also found the large screen with the pictures refreshing for the detail view. You can actually point out stuff on the device. 

Might take a pointer there, hehe.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape

What is up Vape Naysh'ion - please go check out my review on the Five Points juice Line, and also some exciting news for the show  ! Thanks for watching, and please remember to subscribe, and share to support the show. BOOOOYAH!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BeginnerVape87

Awesome Stuff @Chukin'Vape , Keep them coming

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape

BeginnerVape87 said:


> Awesome Stuff @Chukin'Vape , Keep them coming


Thanks Bruv - there is some awesome new content in the making, the new hardware has been slightly disappointing lately. So hopefully we have something worth a review on the next show - otherwise im going to start looking at featuring some big local names - in a interview style chit chat....


----------



## Chukin'Vape

Tsup my foggin' Tjina's aka Vape Fam - please go check out Episode 4, #roadtrip to loco vape out in Secuda, where Frik tells us a bit about his journey into the vape industry. Please remember to sub and share if you dig the content. Thanks for the support!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## BeginnerVape87

Awesome show @Chukin'Vape - like the road trip. You should do more and visit other stores. Keep them coming bru

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape

BeginnerVape87 said:


> Awesome show @Chukin'Vape - like the road trip. You should do more and visit other stores. Keep them coming bru


Shot @BeginnerVape87 - glad you are enjoying the content, have a few more video's dropping soon. Thanks for the support


----------



## Chukin'Vape

Ok Vape Fam - so today we talking about the Icon RDA and the IVC Juice Line - please remember to sub and share if you like the content. Again thanks for all the support!


----------



## BeginnerVape87

Thanks for the new show @Chukin'Vape - always enjoy watching them. Detailed and to the point

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape

Hi All, herewith a quick tutorial how to build the icon rda - please remember to subscribe if you like the content.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## boxerulez

Chukin'Vape said:


> Hi All, herewith a quick tutorial how to build the icon rda - please remember to subscribe if you like the content.



my 2c

change to Phillips screws immediately if you are using the old grub screws from 1st batch.






Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape

boxerulez said:


> my 2c
> 
> change to Phillips screws immediately if you are using the old grub screws from 1st batch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


Thanks @boxerulez - If you dont mind, I would like to use this picture in my next vlog. Ive told a few already - Let me know.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez

Chukin'Vape said:


> Thanks @boxerulez - If you dont mind, I would like to use this picture in my next vlog. Ive told a few already - Let me know.


ill send you the full image uncropped and marked pm me ur email address.

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape

boxerulez said:


> ill send you the full image uncropped and marked pm me ur email address.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


Have you heard back from vandy vapes or sir on this? Will they be replacing? Whats the word on the street?


----------



## boxerulez

Chukin'Vape said:


> Have you heard back from vandy vapes or sir on this? Will they be replacing? Whats the word on the street?


I am not pursueing it any further, Vandy and Mike vapes did not even care to respond.

I asked Craig if there were any others and he advise to the contrary, but I know @Lee had his Kylin grub screws do the same. I am not bothering claiming for a replacement from Sir Vape, the back and forth courier would kill the cost of the attie anyway as I can just order a new batch one from 3fvape for like almost the cost of couriering involved.

If Vandy Vapes can organise a replacement that would be swell but then it is snailmail once again.


----------



## Chukin'Vape

boxerulez said:


> I am not pursueing it any further, Vandy and Mike vapes did not even care to respond.
> 
> I asked Craig if there were any others and he advise to the contrary, but I know @Lee had his Kylin grub screws do the same. I am not bothering claiming for a replacement from Sir Vape, the back and forth courier would kill the cost of the attie anyway as I can just order a new batch one from 3fvape for like almost the cost of couriering involved.
> 
> If Vandy Vapes can organise a replacement that would be swell but then it is snailmail once again.


Its so kak that you had this experience with the icon - because I recall you enjoying it up to the point where you found this rust. Did you email mike vapes - or how did you contact him?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez

Chukin'Vape said:


> Its so kak that you had this experience with the icon - because I recall you enjoying it up to the point where you found this rust. Did you email mike vapes - or how did you contact him?


Yeah emails his official channel, and also sally@vandyvapes.com iirc

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape

Tsup Vape Naysh - please go check oit episode 7 where I run through the Asmosus Minikin v2, John Doe Juice Co entire juice line and how to do the scottish roll and waste NO cotton. Thanks for all the support and feedback. Please remember to subscribe if you like the content.


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chukin'Vape

Tsup Vape Naysh - some awesome footage of my trip to Mauritius, also went on a expedition to find a vape for a local taxi driver. Hope ya'll enjoy the content.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Chukin'Vape said:


> Tsup Vape Naysh - some awesome footage of my trip to Mauritius, also went on a expedition to find a vape for a local taxi driver. Hope ya'll enjoy the content.




Lovely video @Chukin'Vape 
Great you trying to help the driver out to find a vape
Very interesting!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

